# complete noob



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i want to add some amazon swords to my 120g tank. It has a 48" double strip light with a total of 80W, just standard bulbs. I have a 2-3" sand bed. do I NEED to get CO2, fertilizer, or anything else - or can I just go buy some plants and put them in the sand?

i know that p's dont like a lot of light so is my 80 watts too much? how long would you recommend the lights be turned on for?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im not completly sure on your lighting question, but i do know that amazons do just fine without co2. but you should get some leafzone made by aquarium pharmisudicals. and you can make like 3 of these co2 things in my great diy post.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i was just wondering if 80 watts of lighting is too much or too little( because I know that some plants need lots of light and P's dont like lots of light)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if the plants are large enough and provide enough cover or if you also have a bunch of wood/rocks, youd be fine


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

It's not the light it self that P's don't like, it's the sudden change when the light turns on/off that sets them off.

I have 4 tubes with a total of 236 watts over a approx. 168 gl. tank, they turn on and off in two steps, I plan to make it 4 steps, and the P's aren't all that affected by it after some time of getting used to it.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

so why do people dim their lights with tape or tinfoil if the light does not bother the P's?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it does bother them, but if they have plants or decorations that provide enough shade, that is fine. over time a rbp can get used to bright light, but in the end it will damage its eyes


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

now i understand, thank you.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> it does bother them, but if they have plants or decorations that provide enough shade, that is fine. over time a rbp can get used to bright light, but in the end it will damage its eyes


 never heard that they could hurt from this.
I also do the same trick as Pterogho.I turn the lights on one by one and off with the same procedure...
I suggest you to add some liquid or tablet (or both) fertilization in a regular basis.


----------

